# Pets I came to know



## Gary O' (Nov 20, 2017)

‘Cats are just tiny wimin in cheap fur coats’ sums it up for me.
Not into ‘em, at all.
Did have one that wormed its way into my heart.
Several doses of Melarsomine later I was good as new. (kidding)

 She would jump up into my lap while I half laid on the couch watching the game. 
One time, while watching the Yanks and Sox, I absentmindedly stroked her back, not giving it much thought. Suddenly she lunged at my hand, ripping it to shreds, jumped straight into the air, and dashed to the carpet, licking herself and glancing back at me, like I was some sorta dog or something.

Dogs?

(forgive me)


I have some fond thoughts of our beagle, Joey.
Gotta say, he was my dog, even though he was meant for the boys.
Yeah, he was my deer dog.
Man, he could flush ‘em out.
The only thing is, I could never get him to run ‘em to me.
Oh, he could run ‘em by me.
On the dead run, hopping, leaping galloping.
So, we mostly just got our exercise. All three of us.

We had this neighbor lady, my wife’s friend.
Smug.
She was the neighborhood pre-google era self-proclaimed font of all info ever known.
Had that all knowing, smirky smug smile when you argued with her, even when she was obviously in over her head.

I may have actually hated her.

She was a churchy.
Always pressing my lady to ‘come, enjoy the wonderfulness of salvation’.
Almost ruined things for us.
But I actually came to enjoy the aspect of church.
You see, we agreed to send the boys with her family every Sunday morning.
Faithfully.
We’d get up, make sure they were ready to be picked up.
Wave bye bye.
Look at each other.
Close the curtains.
And..well....you know.
Ya gotta just work things to yer advantage sometimes.

Yeah, that lady irritated the hell outta me.

There was that one time, however, that I most enjoyed.

She was in our front yard, all hunkered down, lettin’ Joey lick her face.
Man, he was goin’ at it, didn’t miss a spot.

‘Uh, that dog has some peculiar habits, you might reconsider him licking yer face.’

‘Oh, dogs have the cleanest of mouths, and he loves me.’

(OK, I won’t mention him just now gobbling up his own vomit from over indulging in yer compost pile, then crapping and dining on that).
‘Yeah, he really likes you, boy. You sure have a way with animals.’

‘ I was raised on a farm.’

‘Yes, I can see that. Surely can.’

Joey was probably the smartest dog I ever had.
Not bring me my slippers smart, but he had a logic about him.

I’ve never really had a dumb dog.
Just some that didn’t seem to have much of a plan.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2017)

We forget that cats and dogs are individuals too....ready to exercise...free speech, at the drop of a hat.  I sure hope I never live to see the day when free speech is replaced by PC! Now where did I bury that dog whistle?....


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2017)

The Dogs Are In The Woods, by Johnny Cash (from "Forever Words")

"The dogs are in the woods, and the huntin's lookin' good
And the raccoons on the hill, I can hear them trailing still
But he's on the other side, and he'll find a place to hide
But the dogs'll hunt him down, and they'll catch him on the ground
But the fur is gonna fly, and a hound is gonna cry
And we may not know tonight, who will finally win the fight"


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2017)

Ol' Blue - Willie Nelson


----------

